# Show us your scale 1.9 crawlers! PICS ONLY!



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

So here it is! show off your custom 1.9 scale crawlers here! 

SCX10 Honcho work in progress! K2 Extreme ski!:thumbsup:


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

So are ya gonna bring your new scaler out sunday , Jay?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

cant be this sunday but i think i will take next sunday off and go!


----------



## zach_oh_mi (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice rides


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

*Project:Grasstruck*

Modeled after my hometown fire dept.


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

*Project in the works??*

Just the beginning..


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

that fire truck is cool


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Added some "Ohio weathering" to my truck.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Here's some pics of my Axial SCX10's.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Another







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Axials*

Another







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Pics updated


----------



## Keifer (Dec 22, 2015)

Terrific rock crawlers. All nice.


----------

